# Relation of iron to platinum family metal extraction



## 9393smith (Sep 10, 2014)

West out


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2014)

Your profile says you are in the USA. Where the ore types you are saying you have are extremely rare,.

Platinum, or platinum group metals in the united states have only been found in a couple of locations, and with mining restrictions nowadays, it has been harder and harder to do much of any mining of many of the metals, and with the rarity of these PGM metals in the US very little of these metals are being recovered.

Some PGM'S are being found on a very small scale by small miners, usually in river or beach sand where these metal may have become more concentrated, but even then not much of any real mining of these, that I know of are being mined, as obtaining permits, and overcoming the governments restrictions on mining has made it hard for these miners to even develop their prospects to find out if they even have what they think the do with their prospecting (and looking through miners eyes, which is like looking through rose colored glasses, miners see any flakes of metal in a pan as their source to riches, where they are always going to hit the lottery tomorrow. 

I agree with Harold's comments to your other posts.
I am also very skeptical you have, what you say you have, or think you have.

With the four posts you have so far, this almost sounds like one of those buy my African gold really cheap kind of deals.

If you do have this rich of an ore, and do have rights to the mining claims, and the permits to mine it, then you do not need to know how to mine, recover the metal, and refine it, you need to find a large mining company Who is interested in this type of mining, prove to them you have enough mineable ore, and sale the you have claims to them, I do not think you will find these big mining company's looking for ore in this forum. 

I would also warn any member about buying ore, or any mining claim, without having experience in this field.


----------



## 9393smith (Sep 11, 2014)

West out


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 11, 2014)

9393smith said:


> with evidence of meteor alteration


Please explain what you mean by that. Feel free to go into details, I'm a physicist, amateur geologist and a meteorite expert.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Sep 11, 2014)

I do not understand why anyone would go to the trouble to mine an ore if they had no intent on selling the ore, or the metals recovered from that ore.

If the metals you claim are in this ore, are actually in this ore, why not just concentrate the ore and sell the concentrate to a reputable refiner, or recover the more easily recoverable metals and sell the rest, have you tried smelting the concentrates with a silver collector, and then parting the metals from the silver, then dissolving the remaining material into solution where you can then test for most of these metals in solution, or precipitate most of them from solution?

Rhodium insoluble in aqua regia can be fused with sodium bisulfate, making a water soluble salt that will give a reddish solution when Rh is present.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm afraid the dog and pony show is now over. To post virtually anything and then delete is a huge mistake on this forum. 
Indications are this individual was involved in fraud, whether by way of attempting to perpetrate one, or the victim of one. Indications are it was trying to be passed to readers, what ever it may have been, or what ever the reason. 

He has now been banned from the board.

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 11, 2014)

Not a big loss, guess he couldn't handle the truth. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------

